# MBUNA Water Quality..



## FX (Dec 31, 2011)

Are there any particular chemicals reccomended to get the water hardness and anything else regarding the water for MBUNA cichlids in a 75 gallon tank? Looks like there are many products out there.....is there a water test kit most people use....how do they work..How often do you change water and test it....should you still change the water every week in a 75 gallon tank?

Thanks!   :fish: :fish: :fish: :roll:


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

i change my water weekly.. or sometimes every other week.. its usually 25%...

i do add seachem ph buffer.. mine is pretty low from the tap.. and then i add seachem prime b4 you add stuff i guess its worth buying a test kit to measure what your working with


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

FX said:


> Are there any particular chemicals reccomended to get the water hardness and anything else regarding the water for MBUNA cichlids in a 75 gallon tank?


Remember you have two types of hardness GH, General Hardness, (less important unless extemely low) and KH, Carbon Hardness, which could be important to alter depending on your water tests.



FX said:


> Looks like there are many products out there.....is there a water test kit most people use....how do they work..


There is a lot of choices but I personally just use Baking Soda, I find the cost, effectivness and the ability to control the changes cannot be beaten by a simple product Baking Soda. If you do go with the commerical product - insure you read the instructions carefully.

Before we go down this route, what is your current PH? - perhaps nothing needs to be changed at all.

Stable over recommended PH is the better approach, I.e, people will recommend a high PH like 8.0 but a stable 7.5 is more recommended over a fluxucating PH 8.



FX said:


> How often do you change water and test it....


I use my test kit to find out what is the next step, for me with everything running smoothly - weekly



FX said:


> should you still change the water every week in a 75 gallon tank?


Most likely but really before we go down this path, we need to start getting measurements.

What is your?

Ammonia
Nitrites
Nitrates
PH

From here we could require more measurments but this is a good starting point


----------



## FX (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Tim...well I know one thing my tap water is run through a water softening system....how do you test the ph of the water...what should it be for MBUNA's...7.5 ? Are there any particular test kits you could reccomend. I see alot of sponsors on this site promoting "specific" water chemicals for cichlids?? Kind of confusing!


----------



## FX (Dec 31, 2011)

Kents ?????


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

The best test kit is the API Master Freshwater kit and the separate GH/KH kit. Buy both of those and test your water weekly.

I do twice weekly 70% water changes on my tank and i check Nitrates every 4-5 days to see if another change is necessary.

Seachem Prime is the best water conditioner i've used and it's the most concentrated, use it.

Mbuna PH should be between 7.6-8.6


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

FX said:


> Thanks Tim...well I know one thing my tap water is run through a water softening system


No problem!



FX said:


> how do you test the ph of the water...


You need to purchase a test kit such as an API test kit, which is very popular and works extremely well. Taking measured water samples within a test tube you add the chemicals supplied, shake and then match the colour of the liquid to the colour chart. Sounds much more complicated than the process really is. - - You will get use to it.



FX said:


> what should it be for MBUNA's...7.5 ?


Low = 7.6
Extreme High = 8.6

Anywhere near this but "stable" is the answer - for example my water out of the tap is is 7, which is not great for African cichlids but it also drops to 6, which is a dangerous PH swing and the reason for this is because of my water's hardness or the ability to suspend minerals and other particles within the water is low. Low hardness means the retention rate is low and everything boasting your PH just settles.

You have roughly 2 types of measurements.

GH - General Hardness
KH - (Karbon) Carbon Hardness

By raising your KH you provide the basis to suspend more particles and thus raising your PH, if your water warrants this, we will provide instructions *but* your water might be ok!



FX said:


> Are there any particular test kits you could recommend.


Yes I recommend the API Master Test Kit to start off. In the beginning to determine your tanks cycle, debugging issues etc etc you will need to be able to measure the following.

Ammonia
Nitrites
Nitrates
PH

From here we can recommend the next move and what next to buy.



FX said:


> I see alot of sponsors on this site promoting "specific" water chemicals for cichlids?? Kind of confusing!


Yes for sure, some people recommend Kent or Instant Ocean, which are nice all in one products but that is exactly what they are all-in-one products, I like the ability to fine tune my water and I appreciate the fact that without an aquarium brand on the packet the cost is kept down. Baking soda is extremely common and works extremely well.

I use Baking soda to bring my KH up to stabilize my water, my concern is not the PH itself but to have a decent PH that does not swing or drop.

Perhaps this article will assist.

Link: http://www.malawimayhem.com/articles_ch ... stry.shtml


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Do yourself and your fish a favor-get fish that like the water from your tap. Avoid all the work and swings.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

You could do as D*N*R suggests and not go the African route but I believe once you understand the principals behind it - it quite easy. Either way before you make a decision - you still need to measure your water.


----------

